

No Island Is an Island in a Cosmopolitan Age - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/no-island-is-an-island-in-a-cosmopolitan-age/

======
junto

      The Icelandic Place Names Committee named it Surtsey, 
      after the Norse giant Surtr, who according to the creation 
      story Völuspá had come from the South with fire and fought 
      with the god Freyr at Ragnarök just before the end of the 
      world.
    

Isn't Nordic mythology just awesome! It would make a fantastic Peter Molyneux
game plot.

